# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Cena preparacion circulo de St Feliu

## Ritxi

Como ya explico Raul en un post anterior, queremos hacer un circulo mágico en Sant Feliu de Llobregat, nos reuniremos este viernes para hablar de ello, quien quiera venir será bienvenido.

Lo más probable es que quedemos para cenar en Molins de Rei, en la taberna de l' Albert, mañana os daré más datos del sitio de encuentro y la hora.

----------


## mralonso

me apunto a un bombardeo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

----------


## vulcano

A mi personalmente me gustaria formar parte del circulo que se forme. Pero este viernes no creo que pueda ir. Seguir informado de lo que acordeis y yo estaré pendiente.
Creo que es una buena idea.

Que lo paseis bien.

 :evil:  :evil:  :evil: que rábia no poder ir. :evil:  :evil:   :Oops:

----------


## Ritxi

Ya he reservado mesa, por que son las fiestas en Molins y se pone a tope.
De momento somos:

-Raul
-Bio
-Mralonso
-Ritxi

Por cierto, hemos quedado en la Taberna de l' Albert .

----------


## vulcano

Una preguntilla que necesita respuesta rápida.
Si "camelo" a mi mujer para ir, ¿puedo ir con ella? es que si no lo tengo mal, para ir este viernes. Pero si puede venir, la cosa cambia. No se, no se. ya direis algo

----------


## SIGLATTI

Apuntame a mi tambien Ritxi que para alli que voy, Mralons, la propuesta de llevarte sigue en pie, aunque la de la vuelta esta muy complicada.

----------


## raul938

vulcano,claro que si,no veo ningun problema,ritxi vuelve a llamar, somos mas,y pon la nueva lista,jajaja

----------


## Ritxi

> Una preguntilla que necesita respuesta rápida.
> Si "camelo" a mi mujer para ir, ¿puedo ir con ella? es que si no lo tengo mal, para ir este viernes. Pero si puede venir, la cosa cambia. No se, no se. ya direis algo


Por mi si, si se puede "hablar" delante de ella.


Siglatti, estas apuntado!

----------


## Ritxi

Queda asi:

-Raul
-Bio
-Mralonso
-Siglatti
-Vulcano
-(No se el nombre de tu mujer) :D 
-Ritxi

Si alguien más se apunta que sea rápido, que mañana hago la reserva!

Ya os explicaré como llegar

----------


## raul938

¿como se llega?jajaja

----------


## juanichi

Ritxi en esta no puedo asistir por asunto de trabajo y cosillas pendientes para el sábado, espero poder asistir para una próxima.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Jo, no puedo este viernes ni este finde :(

----------


## Ritxi

> Una preguntilla que necesita respuesta rápida.
> Si "camelo" a mi mujer para ir, ¿puedo ir con ella? es que si no lo tengo mal, para ir este viernes. Pero si puede venir, la cosa cambia. No se, no se. ya direis algo


confirmamelo ya. Que llamo!

----------


## Bio

Ritxi dime a que hora sera, porque a lo mejor voy directo con tren a Molins

----------


## vulcano

Ok. Confirmado.
si que iremos.
mi mujer se llama Maria.

Solo me falta saber la hora y si está en la calle Verdager, 97 de Molins de Rei.
Lo he mirado por internet y es lo que he encontrado.
De todas formas agradecerria detalles.

----------


## raul938

la hora supongo a a las 9¿no ritxi?
y esa es la calle
para explicarte me liaria
pero creeo que si te sales en sant feliu de ll. por la autopista seria menos lio.
si eso os dejo mi numero y os explico bien que por aqui me pierdo jajaja...
699594500raul.

----------


## Ritxi

> la hora supongo a a las 9¿no ritxi?
> y esa es la calle
> para explicarte me liaria
> pero creeo que si te sales en sant feliu de ll. por la autopista seria menos lio.
> si eso os dejo mi numero y os explico bien que por aqui me pierdo jajaja...
> 699594500raul.



Tambien podemos quedar en mi tienda e ir todos juntos,¿no?

----------


## raul938

si es mas facil llegar,a las 20.30 entonces(yo ire antes ritxi)jaajaa

----------


## vulcano

¿Donde está tu tienda?

----------


## raul938

bien,al final a las 20.15 en la tienda de ritxi.
esto esta en sant feliu de llobregat,en la plaza de la vila,hay tambien esta el ayuntamiento y la iglesia,si preguntais llegareis,y si no me dais un toke al movil.lo he puesto mas arriba.hasta pronto.

----------


## mralonso

al bolber ai alguien que pase por Granollers ?

X cierto bulcano... podrias decir a tu niña que se venga no ?  8-)

----------


## Ritxi

La dirección de mi tienda es Pi i Margall, 17.
Pero es más fácil que pregunteis por la iglesia o el ayuntamiento.
Estoy enfrente.  Es una tienda de deportes   base:

----------


## Ritxi

Se me olvidaba

NO CENAREMOS EN MOLINS!!!!

Iremos a un bar delante de la tienda,  ya nos han preparado un reservado

----------


## vulcano

OK. Iré directamente a Sant Feliu. Ya he apuntado el movil por si acaso.
Lo que no estoy seguro es de estar alli a las 20:15 en punto, pero no creo que me pase mucho de esa hora. Tened paciencia si tardo un pelin.

Tambien os dejo mi movil por si lo quereis tener: 610678973.

Alonso, siento decepcionarte, pero mi hija se va con el "pariento" por ahi de fiesta. Sorry.
Yo por Granolles no paso, pero te puedo dejar en la estacion del otro dia si te vá bien, claro.

Saludos.

----------


## Ritxi

No pasa nada si alguien llega un poco tarde, yo no cierro hasta las 20:30. Y el bar donde iremos está enfrente, se llama Els Pagesos

----------


## mralonso

NO contesteis todos plis....

----------


## mralonso

ya que estamos dejo el mio..

678071914

llegare con siglati,
x cierto de que es la tienda ?

pdata: luego podriamos salir a alguna disco o bar musical.... los casados no s e si tendresi ganas pero los solteros seguro que se apuntan ajajaj

----------


## Ritxi

La  tienda es de deportes.
Y si que me apunto a tomar algo! :D

----------


## vulcano

> ya que estamos dejo el mio..
> 
> 678071914
> 
> llegare con siglati,
> x cierto de que es la tienda ?
> 
> pdata: luego podriamos salir a alguna disco o bar musical.... los casados no s e si tendresi ganas pero los solteros seguro que se apuntan ajajaj


Yo por ganas no es. Mas bien es que mañana trabajo 12 h, y el domingo otras 12. Cosas del 4º turno de los coj....

----------


## mralonso

me lo pase genial ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ 

2 Cartas dibertidas ajajjajaj

1 me dio el telefono i la otra me apunto como se hace el truco jajajjaja

la pondre en mi muro de cartas ajajajajja

Poner fotos ¡ ¡  quiero verlas  ¡¡ ¡

----------


## raul938

yo tambien me lo pase genial,no tengo ninguna foto haber si cuelgan alguna.

----------


## Bio

Bueno, bueno

Yo me lo pase muy bien, la mala suerte fue que tenia el hombro lesionado y no pude hacer nada, y mira que en el bar ese que fuimos, despues de ver a Alonso con sus juegos me vinieron unas ganas locas de hacer algo

Tambien aprendi un monton, los forzajes y controles de Alonso impresionantes y gracias David por enseñarme el truco de las cuerdas, esta semana me pongo con el

Espero que mañana podre colgar las fotos y el video de las cuerdas de David en el youtube (es broma!!!!  :117: )

Nos vemos en la proxima!!!!

----------


## vulcano

Bueno. Pues yo tambien lo pase genial. Fué inolvidable. No sabia que Jaume tubiera el hombro lesionado. Espero que estes bien.
Yo no hice fotos. Decidi no llevar la camara porque si no...
En fin, que estoy deseando que llegue la proxima. Sois unos monstruos.

 :P Saludos.

----------


## Ritxi

Esta tarde cuelgo las fotos, cuando venga raul a ayudarme.
Yo también me lo pase genial!!!!

además el sabado hice una actuación, mi primera rutina, con los padres de Jaume y como estaba supermotivado me salio muy bien, ya os explicaré

----------


## SIGLATTI

Fantastico todo, la verdad es que yo tambien aprendi muchisimo de vosotros, espero repetirlo y como dice bio animarme mas con el publico, la verdad es que respondieron muy bien y eso anima mucho.
A los que no vinieron y sin ganas de pasarlo por las narizes ¡ os perdisteis una velada increible!!!

Vulcano, te perdiste el Pubmagic, Alonso y Raul ¡¡ increibles !!

Hay que repetirlo!!!

----------


## mralonso

Ai que repetirlo  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ? dime el dia ¡¡ ¡¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ no se el dia  ¡¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ Magia magia ¡¡  me apunto el dia que sea a la hora que sea ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡

bamos a dar caña ¡¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ 

ya podeis montar otro dia ¡¡  si no lo ago yo  :117:

----------


## raul938

hoy no podre ir ritxi a la tienda,voy a vender el coche.
vulcano,te perdistes lo mejor,aunque en la cena tambien lo pasemos genial.
alonso,gracias por arrancar mi motor,hacia tiempo que no me arrancaba,gracias.
gracias a todos por apoyarme y querer que hiciera juegos por toda la sala,me sentia muy bien,y sobre todo muy pero que muy reforzado,gracias a todos un saludo magico,guas esa era mi carta,pobre la del cumpleaños,trenta tios cantando para luego na,bueno carta doblada jajaja adios.

----------


## Ritxi

Si Raul, es lo que te faltaba, arrancar.  Pero luego no habia quien te parase, la rubia del final (que no estaba nada mal) la dejaste flipando

----------


## mralonso

Despues de flipando lo mejor fue dejarla sin bragas jajajajaja

----------


## raul938

¿sin bragas?eso te hubiera gustado a ti,jajajaja
vaya cara de loco que tenia,y flipaba hasta yo de lo que hacia,jajajaja

----------


## mralonso

me referia con el juego de pañuelo a bragas....

----------


## raul938

!!!!!!!!!!!aaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!esa si se quedo sin bragas jajajajaja
y mas de una

----------


## raul938

el proximo dia el que no haga un juego minimo no sale del pub,¿o no alonso?jajajaja

----------


## mralonso

eso ¡ ¡ ¡¡  minimo 1 juego o no sale del puf ¡ ¡¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ 

raul, a la proxima nos montamos algun juego entre los 2 ok ?

----------


## vulcano

jueeerrr ¡que envidia!
Haberme perdido lo mejor de la noche. 
Pero tenia obligaciones. De todas formas me alegro mucho que lo pasarais en grande. Yo en la cena disfruté muchisimo.
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   8)  8)

----------


## Ritxi

Os prometo que el próximo dia me lanzo!!!!

Estoy modificando la forma de presentar algún juego para poder realizarlo de pie, porque ya sabeis que soy muy de tapete  :Lol:

----------


## raul938

vale alguno guapo,ritxi ahora voy para tu tienda jajaja,hasta ahora.

----------


## Bio

El jueves me paso por tu tienda Ritxi

Que aun me tienes que comentar mi nano-actuacion del sabado  :Wink1:

----------


## raul938

joder,cambia el nombre a la tienda,magicesport jajajaja planteatelo ritxi

----------

